# Good first flash?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey guys. I just bought a canon 80D and i'd like a flash to go along with it. I know flash photography is a whole different area in the world of photography, but i'd like to try my hand at learning. I just don't know what direction and features i'd be looking for. I'd want something a bit more current but i don't know what to look for. I could spend 600$ on a flash i pick versus a cheaper one that will have all the bells and whistles i'd need at this time. As i learn my needs a bit more i figure i can then turn my flash i learned on into a slave for a newer more feature rich flash. I'd also like to try and stick to the canon lineup. Recommendations? I was looking at the Speedlite 430EX III-RT but i didn't know if there was a more affordable option or if some of the features on it would be useless for me at this point in time (features that add to cost i mean).


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 19, 2016)

Different until you start using it. Then its essential.

YN560s are awesome. You got responses somewhere else so I'll leave it there.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 19, 2016)

Duplicate thread closed.  Please do not cross-post.


----------

